# new jon boat tourney "club" interest? near athens



## bsanders (Dec 21, 2011)

Im wondering how many people would be interested in competing in a 2 man electric only bass tourney season out on lakes within 1 hour from Athens. Thinking about starting it the end of March. Lakes that would fall into that category would be:  varner, ft. yargo, bear creek, hard labor creek, cedar creek, and black shoals. $35 membership fee and $25 per person per lake.


----------



## frosty20 (Dec 21, 2011)

I may be interested


----------



## bsanders (Dec 21, 2011)

we are hoping for at least 10 boats per tourney.


----------



## ware cty hunter (Dec 21, 2011)

interested


----------



## bsanders (Dec 21, 2011)

i see it was moved, i thought about that after i posted it but figured it would get more views in the main fishing part. sorry bout that.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 22, 2011)

Not to sound like a downer, but there is already a club that tries to stay within an hour of Jefferson with a few exceptions, its the biggest club as far as attendence, High Voltage Bass Anglers. Its hard to compete with all the clubs, when they fish most of the lakes mentioned. Good luck!


----------



## bsanders (Dec 22, 2011)

yea, those exceptions are just too far though.


----------



## bigbarrow (Dec 22, 2011)

I would do it let me know if you get it started!


----------



## bsanders (Dec 22, 2011)

also adding tribble mill, i will let you know something big barrow


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Dec 23, 2011)

why dont you just join a club that is already started.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 23, 2011)

tree daddy 7 said:


> why dont you just join a club that is already started.



Gwinnett County will raise a stink if they find out about a tournament, Cletus T used to have his mini me tourney out there until Gwinnett County put a stop to it, and Bear Creek and Black Shoals require approvals.


----------



## bsanders (Dec 23, 2011)

i know about all the other clubs, hvba, lil water, sjba..... they all fish lakes that are too far away for myself and some others. And how can somebody at a public lake stop anybody from fishing if they pay their way in?


----------



## Reminex (Dec 23, 2011)

bsanders said:


> i know about all the other clubs, hvba, lil water, sjba..... they all fish lakes that are too far away for myself and some others. And how can somebody at a public lake stop anybody from fishing if they pay their way in?



Ive asked the same question, I was told that just because its open to public fishing...doesn't make it a public lake.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 23, 2011)

bsanders said:


> i know about all the other clubs, hvba, lil water, sjba..... they all fish lakes that are too far away for myself and some others. And how can somebody at a public lake stop anybody from fishing if they pay their way in?



Most places will not stop you, Stn Mtn will make you sign some indemnation forms, but they do have some dates that they will not approve around park events. Black Shoals will not turn an event down as far as I know, they just want to know when you are going to have a tourney and make sure your not scheduling while another club is there. And they will open the gates early for ya. Bear Creek is Bear Creek, you know how uptight they are. And nobody has had a tourney at Tribble Mill in years, I'm just going by what they did to Cletus when he tried to have his mini me tourney there. Good luck with it! Most other lakes you mentioned dont care as far as I know.


----------



## bsanders (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks steve, i understand what you are saying now. they are not wanting to have way too many people there at one time. i knew it wold be hard to get a new club together with all the others already established, but i was just hoping that a few teams felt like me and a hand full of others do.


----------



## Steve78 (Dec 23, 2011)

bsanders said:


> thanks steve, i understand what you are saying now. they are not wanting to have way too many people there at one time. i knew it wold be hard to get a new club together with all the others already established, but i was just hoping that a few teams felt like me and a hand full of others do.



I was in your shoes a couple years ago, I set a goal of 10 boats a tourney, and we surpassed that at most tourneys that first season. Take my advice, dont go at it alone, find a couple guys to help, even with the smallest things.


----------



## bsanders (Dec 24, 2011)

i already fish with a group now, its mostly guys that work together excluding my self and my partner, we work together. seems to be 1 or 2 drop out every year. I'm sure i can get 4 or 5 of them to go in with me and i have 2 just by word of mouth and 3 on here so i think i have enough to have a decent showing. i would like to have 10 guaranteed at each lake but, you know how that goes.


----------



## arcadedawg (Dec 24, 2011)

I would be interested. I disagree with some of the posts above. I think it would do great. The Jefferson club has outgrown some of the best lakes in the area. You need to draw a 50 mile circle around Athens and stay in that circle. Pulling a Jon boat 100 miles is one of the dumbest things ever. It defeats the whole purpose of Jon boat fishing. I wouldn't limit it to electric only. I would go by lake regs. 10 up or less at Yargo , Hard Labor,  and ST Mt. Good luck.


----------



## bsanders (Dec 24, 2011)

If anybody is serious and has a partner to make a 2 man team, pm me. and i will let you know more details.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 31, 2011)

Im interested, most of the clubs now have to many sore losers, and far to much Drama.


----------



## bsanders (Dec 31, 2011)

pm me your number and any questions that you have. you got a partner?


----------



## frosty20 (Dec 31, 2011)

Anyone need a partner?


----------



## bsanders (Jan 3, 2012)

will be a points based scoring not just weight scoring. Ex: attedance, big fish, not inverted points. will be very similar to sjba.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 6, 2012)

$35 membership fee and $25 per lake. Membership fee will be the points championship purse.


----------



## camo93 (Jan 7, 2012)

I would be interested in joining the club.. Sounds perfect to me..

Thanks 
Brad


----------



## Bugpac (Jan 7, 2012)

Im interested, Just been so Busy, IMO raise the tourney fee 5.00 bucks to 30, and scrap the membership fee, just IMO, get more people to fish in 2 or 3 tourneys and not whole season.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 7, 2012)

fees will stay the same. schedule will be posted within the next couple of days. we are hoping on having a website. haven't come up with a name yet. any ideas? oh yea, no matter what lake we fish, even if the lake permits a gas engine we will remain electric only.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 9, 2012)

bump. website will be up by this weekend. Not sure what the actual website will be but we will be called........Dixie Jon Boat Anglers.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 9, 2012)

I like the name!


----------



## Fletch_W (Jan 10, 2012)

Please post again when you've got a URL with a website and rules and such.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 10, 2012)

will do fletch, i have everything ready, just have to do the website thing. Might need some help on that to Steve.


----------



## Steve78 (Jan 10, 2012)

bsanders said:


> will do fletch, i have everything ready, just have to do the website thing. Might need some help on that to Steve.



Let me know, I can help ya get it up and running...its easy!


----------



## bsanders (Jan 11, 2012)

Got the web page up. www.dixiejonboatanglers.blogspot.com  !!!


----------



## jack butler (Jan 11, 2012)

i think you left out the b in boat


----------



## IKWAK (Jan 11, 2012)

I want in!! I have a boat but no partner. anyone interested in fishing with me, send me a pm


----------



## bsanders (Jan 11, 2012)

fixed it. thanks mr jack


----------



## ngoodson (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm very interested! But...I don't have a partner.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 12, 2012)

IKWAK is looking for a partner ngoodson.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 12, 2012)

One man teams are accepted. That one person must pay for one membership fee. If anybody else fishes with that paid member they too will have to pay a membership fee to fish.  But if you want to fish by yourself, fell free. We do not have a problem with it.


----------



## bsanders (Jan 16, 2012)

Im wanting to have a meet and greet within the next 2 or 3 weeks. Just wanting to get a head count so i will know where to have it at. if you want you can call me at 706-742-7281 or my cell 706-255-6071.


----------

